# Opening Morning Sage Hens



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

When the limit is only one bird it almost makes the 30 minute drive from home not worth it. Two birds down quick and back home by 9:30. Should be able to find birds every night again next week after work in the evening...sucks doesn't it living in such a crappy locations!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, it's gotta be rough to drive so far, and hunt so hard for so little! ;-)

Nice...


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Go look in the fishing column and Saturday Double Date post...Saturday turned into a fun blast and cast for me.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Uhhhhhhh...I think the Sage Grouse season offically opens on the 25th of Sept. Check your proc????


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Uhhhhh.....the season is Sept. 18 - 24.


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

FishNaked is in Sugar City Idaho


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on a great opening day. I did not look to see where you lived. Thought it was in Utah..."Utah Wildlife Network"...


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

No worries...had to harass you a bit. I became a member when I lived in Utah but have since moved up here and kept up with the network.


----------

